# Hayling 20th February



## richart (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone fancy joining my society, the Mariners, at Hayling on the 20th February. Aiming to tee off around 10.30. Coffee on arrival 18 holes of golf and sandwiches and chips afterwards. Cost Â£49. Quite a few forumers are members of the society, so hopefully some friendly faces. Think we have three spaces at the moment so first come first served.

Hayling is a cracking links course, and one of the best places to play in the winter in the south.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 29, 2018)

Me me me please , pretty please with a cherry on top &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2018)

Chuckle Brothers roadtrip please!
Unless Fragger can't make it&#128528;


----------



## richart (Jan 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Me me me please , pretty please with a cherry on top &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Chuckle Brothers roadtrip please!
Unless Fragger can't make it&#128528;
		
Click to expand...

You two are in.:thup: Love the fact you both posted the same minute.oo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 29, 2018)

telepathetically linked dear boy &#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah!
I can't get away from him&#128549;


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2018)

Room for a CVG ..?


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Room for a CVG ..?
		
Click to expand...

We could squeeze him in if he is on best behaviour.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2018)

Splendid.
Just got to see if we can get all the kit in Fragger's limo..&#128513;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 30, 2018)

Yeah we can get all the kit in, Imurg might have to go on the roof &#128514;


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2018)

Spaces taken by Imurg, Philthefragger and CVG.

I will let you guys know exact timings nearer the date. Think we have 20 odd, so should be a good little meet.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow!
That was hard work!
At times the wind was making it hard to keep your stance..probably a mild breeze to seasoned Links players but a Hoolie gimme.
Respectable 16 points going out, mainly into the wind - 400 yard par 4s became effectively par 5s.
Slightly disappointed with 14 back but 30 overall was good enough for the Guest prize and only 3 off the Winner..a certain Mr R Hart!!
Added to that, I birdied the par 3 11th which was also the nearest the pin hole. 140 yards, downwind and I wedges it to about 6 feet to win it.

Many thanks to Rich for the opportunity to blow a few cobwebs away!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2018)

its definitely an interesting course in the wind!!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Wow!
That was hard work!
At times the wind was making it hard to keep your stance..probably a mild breeze to seasoned Links players but a Hoolie gimme.
Respectable 16 points going out, mainly into the wind - 400 yard par 4s became effectively par 5s.
Slightly disappointed with 14 back but 30 overall was good enough for the Guest prize and only 3 off the Winner..a certain Mr R Hart!!
Added to that, I birdied the par 3 11th which was also the nearest the pin hole. 140 yards, downwind and I wedges it to about 6 feet to win it.

Many thanks to Rich for the opportunity to blow a few cobwebs away!!
		
Click to expand...

Was 10 into the wind or against? Last time me and Gordon where on in 1 &#128170;&#127995;


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2018)

Pleasure to play with Phil, Ian and Colin, and you are all welcome back to Hayling next year. Can't guarantee such good weather again though.

Phil was on fire on the back nine. Just a shame there was no prize for his 18 points. Ian was pretty solid all day, just a couple of bad holes on the back nine scuppered his chances, but by winning the guest prize and nearest the pin he took home more than me. CVG had a nice walk round, but just not his day.

I managed to beat my partner at Blackmoor on count back on the last three holes to win society prize. Prize was to pay for all the drinks. Justice served as my 33 points were off Mariners handicap of 9 and not club one. Made the day worth while and good bragging rights as we have two matches at the weekend.Probably first time I have played Hayling without losing a ball. In fact didn't have to look for it once.

Thanks for coming down to play guys.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Was 10 into the wind or against? Last time me and Gordon where on in 1 &#128170;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Downwind.
I had to hit 5 wood otherwise I'd have overdone it.
I think we all came up just short and right..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Downwind.
I had to hit 5 wood otherwise I'd have overdone it.
I think we all came up just short and right..
		
Click to expand...


Was that the one I birdied &#128526;&#128526;

Posted on the played today thread, 
Great day, thanks again Rich


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 21, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Was 10 into the wind or against? Last time me and Gordon where on in 1 &#128170;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Was it a dog leg right&#128540;&#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Was it a dog leg right&#128540;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooh....savage..&#128561;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 21, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Was it a dog leg right&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Not when all I hit was a hybrid


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ooooooh....savage..&#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Only a little but great to hear Simon is getting out for a game


----------

